# (RANT) THE CF DOES NOT OWE YOU A JOB (RANT)



## Kat Stevens (23 Dec 2009)

I have been a member of this forum for a couple or three years now, and there is one thing that gets up my nose faster than my pinkie finger;  potential recruits who believe that they are the most unique, precious gem in the world, and the CF should be begging them to join.  Whatever medical issue you have that you feel a special case should be made, you're wrong.  There are standards, there are procedures, and there are rules.  Meet them, follow them, and obey them.  If you do that, you may get in, if not, you won't.  There is no shortcut, no special treatment.  The CF does not owe you a job, no matter how special and unique you may think you are.

MERRY EFFIN' CHRISTMAS


----------



## Jammer (23 Dec 2009)

hear hear!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Dec 2009)

Kat,

I'm going to lock this, not for the normal reasons, but because I wish to "sticky" it into the recruiting section and everything else folks could add would just subtract from the message.


----------

